# Apogee Duet Firewire Troubleshooting



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I recently upgraded my MacBook to the newest version of iMac running Sierra 10.12.4. When playing music via the Duet (the studio monitors are connected to the Duet), I get a "stutter" type effect or similar to an electronic drum hitting very quickly. This occurs every once and a while and appears to be random.

I troubleshooted at length (including providing files for soundbites) with Apogee but there suggestion was to do a control/shift/command which apparently zaps the Parameter RAM (and not sure that this was appropriate). In any event, it is still doing the stutter.

The Duet Firewire is connected to an Apple Thunderbolt adaptor which runs into the iMac. The stutter occurred a few times this evening and I quickly switch to the iMac internal speakers and there were no issues. I'm fairly positive this is due to the Duet.

Anyone experience this or have a possible solution? Do I need to upgrade to a newer version of Duet? 

Thx


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

it definitely sounds like issue with the Duet drivers. You are on the very latest OS and could be that it introduced some driver incompatibility.
I guess you already tried Duet for iPad & Mac Support - Apogee Electronics with no luck?


----------

